# Gain weight, loose weight or is fine?



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

What do you think of my Charley does he need to gain more or loose???
Ive been working and feeding to put weight on Ive had him since last August so *8 *months now! Yippee!!
He started out at 945lbs for a 16.3hh 4yr old gelding to now measured w/a tape weighing in at 1135lbs...I always just thought in my head he would look great at 1200 but now I am not so sure what do you think???
He is going to get some riding time in this spring and summer he is still a new to me family member and hasnt been ridden much I mainly been doing ground work w/him. Oh and almost forgot to mention he's a Appaloosa pure for the breed.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Here are some more shots of him..He gets fed:

Mornings
1flake alfalfa
1lbs alfalfa cubes soaked*
1lb rice bran

Evenings
1flake alalfa
1lb alfalfa cubes soaked*
1lb soaked beet pulp
1lb rice bran

I want to switch his feedings to

Morning
5lbs soaked alfalfa cubes
1lb rice bran

Evenings
1flake alfalfa
1lb beet pulp soaked*
1lb rice bran
The reason for the switching up is because he dont eat his whole flake of hay in the mornings...
He has a turnout time to a lush PASTURE as you can see for four hrs during the week...And longer out pasture time on the weekends - the whole day after feedings..

Any input is greatly appreciated and I will take advice into consideration for sure, please tell me if I am feeding him TOO much!!!
Or to little..
Now that the weather is nice he will be doing ground work five days a week for 2hrs (thereabouts) And light riding I am talking leisure...because we are getting to know each other still.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's difficult to judge a horse's weight just by pictures unless they are obviously skinny or obese.

Truthfully, he looks great to me. He's healthy and full, but not pudgy.

Can you feel his ribs without too much trouble? You should be able to and if you can't he might need to lose a touch, but IMHO, with no heavier than he is, that could likely be accomplished through exercise instead of diet.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

If I had to score him I would guess a 3 on the scale???
I want him more plump..
smrobs I cant palpate his ribs...There is a lot of fat there. I can barely make them out. I hope he gets more muscle this summer from riding )


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

If you can't feel his ribs without feeling like you're digging around for them, he's over weight. He's not obese, but he's about a 6 on the scale. You can tell by the fact that you can't easily feel his ribs, the pocked of fat between his shoulder and barrel, the fat pockets along side the top of his tail, the indent along his spine on his rump, and how his butt cheeks are well filled out. You don't want him any chubbier than this. Ideally he would have a little less fat, and much more muscle. But I think you might be using a different scale than I'm used to, this is the one I use.
Horse Health Care: Correct Horse Weight by Cherry Hill

I'd cut back on the mashes, and replace the alfalfa with a grass hay, unless he goes into heavy work. He's getting a lot of groceries right now.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

*ponypile *your right I went of a different scale..Your right with yours he is about a 6..Google Image Result for http://www.thepurefeedcompany.com/_image/BJMQJtcfC6_77249.jpg
That's okay if he's a bit chubby because he is fixing to have to start working out here real soon..And thats good I dont want him to get skinny..
I kinda thought he was getting a lot of groceries right now )
I'll change it up for him this next week I have to go buy for the month..
Eawww grass hay here is 20.00 a bale! If I could feed him the cubes morning I would give him a flake of grass in the evenings - to stretch it out more for my $$ I could cut the rice bran down to 1lb daily instead of 2 and play w/that.Also cut out the pulp totally for the summer..I'll think about it ponypile and see what I come up with next wk..
TY for your input, maybe now his groc bill will go down a tad for me )

5lbs soaked alfalfa cubes
1lb rice bran
mornings

1Flake grass hay
1lb pulp

That's an idea..


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

He's looking good and will turn the little excess into muscle when he starts serious work. 
5 lbs of soaked alfalfa is A LOT. I have my doubts he'll eat that instead of his flake of alfalfa. In fact, I'd feed him the previous morning ration without the flake of alfalfa, and give him 2 flakes of alfalfa plus his normal ration for the night. 
With good grass he might not even need as much ricebran either. 
What I would add is a ration balancer or a vitamin/mineral supplement. And a salt lick. Or loose salt( better).
Don't know if you can get it, but an alfalfa- grass mix for hay would be even better.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Desert you found my thread )
Yay, I hope he does gain muscle when I start working him out. He needs it in his neck and chest areas..
Your saying just the cubes 1lb and the rice bran in the mornings???
I say the 5lbs of cubes because that is what he was being fed before I got him she had him on 5lbs of cubes morning and night with the pulp and rice bran...OMG she was feeding him 4lbs a rice bran a DAY! 
He does have a mineral block and there are salt licks out on the property..Speaking of I should get some more/she bought the last ones its my turn now. I am sure the hay company here has the grass mix..The grass hay dont stay around long, it ran out last season early :/
But yea he was getting all that food...He was use to it and if you missed something or forgot something he knew it and would stare you down till you remembered to give him what he was missing lol!!!
(((( Hey - Hey you!!! You forgot something that goes here in this BUCKET!! ))))


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmm....just thought about this feed I just found....Horse, cattle, goat, sheep, mule, rabbit pellet feed | Elk Grove Milling | Stable Mix | custom pelleting (888) 346-7649 ...the stable mix. That might be something to consider. They sell 250 lb barrels for ~50$. It's grain free, and can be fed as roughage or normal feed. Look into it. I'll try it once hubby comes home.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I always find that the flank is a good indicator of condition on a healthy horse that is 'mid' scale.......if he has no flank dip then he needs some exercise:wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks a bit pudgy to me. But, maybe more excersize is all it would take.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

*muppet* - Good tip with the flank!

*tiny - *Ha ha yea I think your right..I dont think 1200lbs is going to be good on my guy unless its muscle weight. Now that I am getting some different eyes to look at him for me. ) Its okay though I am not disappointed because I have been working on putting this weight on him just to see where I think he would look good at.
I think all the rich green grass has had a helping hand too.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Hmm....just thought about this feed I just found....Horse, cattle, goat, sheep, mule, rabbit pellet feed | Elk Grove Milling | Stable Mix | custom pelleting (888) 346-7649 ...the stable mix. That might be something to consider. They sell 250 lb barrels for ~50$. It's grain free, and can be fed as roughage or normal feed. Look into it. I'll try it once hubby comes home.


Desert I'll take a look into that tomorrow morning..I think my niece has mentioned this feed..She wanted to go in halfs w/me on it and she said it comes in a barrel that its not a sweet feed..


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

So lucky! Hes tall and gorgeous!! Id like to see a little more fat on his belly-- like ta see him all muscled up too-- both easily achieved with an appy! 

Hell look so amazing with topline muscled up!


Cant wait for update pics!!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you *toto*! 
I'll be working on that top line soon, good eye you have!
I do feel lucky right now having him he gorgeous with a great personality.
My only complaint is that he is too smart...Sometimes he is thinking ahead of me...And I dont like that lol!!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

He looks just fine for his breed. I really wonder if he is 16.3, though. How are you measuring him? Based on your fences, I would have guessed him at around 15 hands, give or take.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Charley horse said:


> Thank you *toto*!
> I'll be working on that top line soon, good eye you have!
> I do feel lucky right now having him he gorgeous with a great personality.
> My only complaint is that he is too smart...Sometimes he is thinking ahead of me...And I dont like that lol!!


Ive got ADHD and OCD-- aka-- I see ALL! lol.  
Ours is a smart aleck-- i show him how to flex his head.. barley tap the reins and he bends his head all the way to my leg and stares at me out the side of his eye like hes sayin 'i got it the first 3 times' lol. Gotta love an appy! 




Sahara said:


> He looks just fine for his breed.* I really wonder if he is 16.3, though. How are you measuring him? Based on your fences, I would have guessed him at around 15 hands, give or take.*


If you look that is normal horse fencing and two strands of barbed wire about a foot apart-- hes ever bit of 16.3hh. if you say that hes 15hh cause of the gait-- again thats 'normal sized' horse panneling and about a foot or two before the top bar-- he just stunts the size of it because hes a big ol boy, lol.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

I think he looks gorgeous. Could even stand to lose a few pounds, OR just gain some good muscle tone  Pretty horse!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Sahara said:


> He looks just fine for his breed. I really wonder if he is 16.3, though. How are you measuring him? Based on your fences, I would have guessed him at around 15 hands, give or take.


*toto *~ Again, I assure you HAVE A GREAT EYE!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Sahara~ Yes he is ever bit of 16.3hh....Here is a photo of my son standing w/him and my son is six ft three...
I am five eight and I cant reach my foot into the stirrups, I have to use a block or have him down hill from me so I can mount.
I measured him w/one of those weight tapes and it has the height measurements on the other side. "He's a big boy"
The reason being is he has TB back in his mothers bloodlines.
The second photo he is down hill from the quarter horse and he is about 15hh

I wonder if he will keep growing??? He just turned five in March..

Ty PreciousPony


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I stand corrected.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

He looks lovely, I'd say his weight is pretty close to just right. Put some topline on him and he'll look a million bucks.

What a cute face!!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Sahara said:


> I stand corrected.


Its hard to tell with photo's unless you see someone w/them to gauge height or just see in person.
My son ha ha, on any other horse would be dragging his knee's lol!! My horse fits his size.

Sara Ty I am working on that topline now w/uphill ground wrk. And I am teaching him to lower his poll while riding...He was moving his hind quarters for me really well this last weekend and giving me two eyes..I wasnt able to ride him yet "Bummer" I have the farrier on his way to put shoes on him this Fri..He had a split in his hoof. (So it was light work)
We were working on space too because this guy can be over bearing and pushy. He did well


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Charley horse said:


> What do you think of my Charley does he need to gain more or loose???
> Ive been working and feeding to put weight on Ive had him since last August so *8 *months now! Yippee!!
> He started out at 945lbs for a 16.3hh 4yr old gelding to now measured w/a tape weighing in at 1135lbs...I always just thought in my head he would look great at 1200 but now I am not so sure what do you think???
> He is going to get some riding time in this spring and summer he is still a new to me family member and hasnt been ridden much I mainly been doing ground work w/him. Oh and almost forgot to mention he's a Appaloosa pure for the breed.


Horses are like people and can put on weight in different areas as well as all over.
Neck looks good (didn't notice any cresting)
Rump looks good (no crease or ridge) nice and even.
Doesn't appear to be carring an excess around the middle. No sign of ribs, but you should be able to feel them if you run your hand along the side. If you have to press much to feel them then he's carrying a little weight there, but he won't be carrying much. Looks pretty good in the photo.

I'd say he's at a good weight now. Wouldn't want to put any more weight on him. Keep in where he is. Rule of thumb it's better to be 100 lbs lighter than perfect rather than 100 lbs heavier than perfect.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you lbs not miles. I am going to keep an eye on him we are going to be doing lots of exercises.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

He looks good to me.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you howrsegirl. He is still gaining and I cut back on his feed...I am not going to worry about it cause we are going to be doing lots of ground work and riding this summer..
I cut him back to
5lbs soaked alfalfa cubes, 1lb pulp mornings
1flake alfalfa, 1lb rice bran evening
free grazing throughout the day...
I do like the look of a little chunky just not obese. I think he is going to maintain where he needs to be by himself..He was running around like a whackadoodle today.


----------



## DraftDreamer (Apr 15, 2013)

He's a pretty boy! I think he looks good. Looks a little pudgy, but my mare looks the same! :lol:


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I like pudgy


----------

